# Annecy and onwards to South of France



## rockape (Apr 8, 2018)

Parked up on Aires in Annecy, been really warm last few days.
Just a T shirt on , nearly picked up by the gendarmaries for indecent exposure.
Will try and up date when I can .


----------



## oldish hippy (Apr 8, 2018)

hope it was female bendarme


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 8, 2018)

rockape said:


> Parked up on Aires in Annecy, been really warm last few days.
> Just a T shirt on , nearly picked up by the gendarmaries for indecent exposure.
> Will try and up date when I can .





That`s nice  :rolleyes2:


----------



## witzend (Apr 8, 2018)

rockape said:


> Parked up on Aires in Annecy,  .



You where lucky to get a space in there will look for the updates. Enjoy


----------



## barryd (Apr 8, 2018)

Love Annecy and the area around it.

Lake Bourget over the hill is worth exploring as well.  A lot quieter.

I filmed a ride round both lakes (well bits of it) early August last summer.  It was blisteringly hot that day and coming down the mountain to Lake Bourget the heat off the rocks was like a blast furnace.

Lake Bourget and Annecy August 2017


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 8, 2018)

witzend said:


> You where lucky to get a space in there will look for the updates. Enjoy




We`ve tried a couple of times there as well      :dance:      not a cat in hells chance        :scared:       absolutely ram packed solid with 1 even parked in the entrance way     :mad2:


----------



## rockape (Apr 8, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> We`ve tried a couple of times there as well      :dance:      not a cat in hells chance        :scared:       absolutely ram packed solid with 1 even parked in the entrance way     :mad2:


It's the same now at 3 o'clock, got here a nine this morning , just got a space as an Italian was leaving.
It says 24 hr max but looks like some are here semi permanent.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 8, 2018)

rockape said:


> It's the same now at 3 o'clock, got here a nine this morning , just got a space as an Italian was leaving.
> It says 24 hr max but looks like some are here semi permanent.




The one at Florac is the same 24 hr max but some are quite obviously resident there particularly on the lower level in the far corner     :scared:  

We`ve been there 6 months apart and the same vehicles have been parked in exactly the same place and clearly haven`t moved when you see the dirt around the tyres.


----------



## barryd (Apr 8, 2018)

I think the 24 or 48hr thing you see in France is just a get out of jail free card for moving on undesirables.  Ive never seen it apparently enforced.

There is a cracking Private Aire at the bottom end of the lake at Lathuile.  The one at Annecy itself is a bit grim.  There is another good one about 8 miles north west of Annecy at an Ostrich farm as well.


----------



## rockape (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm just dining with the rich and famous, having a Big Mac in MC Donald's in St Tropez,bugger the expense.
Lashing it down now and has been since coming over the mountains.


----------



## rockape (Apr 17, 2018)

Now approx 30 miles north of La Spezia onwards to Parma,  Parked up high in the hills  ,have seen three cars in four hours 
Coordinates are N44 Deg 27.021.  E 009 Deg 55.177.
Absolutely nothing around. Not even any houses.
Temp during the day was 22 degree.
Probably get to Slovenia in about 4/5 days at this rate.


----------



## 5andy (Apr 18, 2018)

You didn’t evenwave when when you passed us! Currently parked up in Porta Maurizio.


----------



## rockape (Apr 18, 2018)

Stopped by chance appropriate 35 miles south west of Venice at Montagnana.
Aires at coordinates N 45 Deg 14.210 E011 27.863.
Free leccy and water ,Lidls I can see from my window.
The town is wonderful, the church is not to be missed.
Plan tomorrow?????  Who knows , who cares.
I will by pass Venice ,seen it , done it.


----------



## rockape (Apr 20, 2018)

Now on a site at Choaggia about 15 miles south of Venice, very similar, going to stay here for 4 nights. Forgot to add , it's an ACSI site at 17 euros a night , stay for 3 and get fourth night free.
Very hot , in the high 20,s.


----------



## rockape (Apr 22, 2018)

Off in the morning planning to stop at Trieste, any spots to park up as my Park for night app isn't loading?

Indications are that tolls on the Croatian  motorway are  cheap, any views as I'm planning to do the scenic route on the way back up from Split?


----------



## rockape (Apr 25, 2018)

Crossed thru Slovenia and into Croatia and found lovely spot on a small headland  right on the beach near Karlobag
Had a quiet night and no neighbors. Loads of places to park up.
Over the next week we will get to Dubrovnik, no rush to get anywhere.


----------



## rockape (Apr 26, 2018)

Should arrive in Dubrovnik late tomorrow, I've looked for places to park up ,but not much showing on Park for night app.
Any ideas, would like to be close to the town as possible.


----------



## Rollin (Apr 27, 2018)

You're making a cracking pace rockape! Where are you heading to, Greece?

How have you found Croatia overall - is it motorhome friendly, lots of (fairly safe) places to park? Thinking of going there myself later this year. Must be getting pretty warm now?


----------



## rockape (Apr 30, 2018)

Rollin said:


> You're making a cracking pace rockape! Where are you heading to, Greece?
> 
> How have you found Croatia overall - is it motorhome friendly, lots of (fairly safe) places to park? Thinking of going there myself later this year. Must be getting pretty warm now?


Each day it changes, now the plan is to go to Mostar in Bosnia in two days time , it's a bank holiday on Tuesday so I'm going to stay put on a campsite for now on possiblity get to Mostar by Thu/Fri. I have found that coastal north Croatia is better for wilding as the southern roads tend to zig zag more and are higher from the beaches, having said that I've not had any issues finding water. One in particular is at Omis between Split and Dubrovnik is next to the marina in a monster carpark. I just pulled up next to the PowerPoint for the boats and stuck my hose on and helped myself, carwashes are also good as they have a separate tap.
Diesel is approximately £1.10 per ltr , LPG is about 50 per ltr.
Toll roads are cheaper and can be worth the spend just to avoid the twisty coast roads. 
All in all its a lovely place, but as you travel further south the narrower it gets and then becomes much the same.
May even track down to Montenegro.
I still have to do the Istria peninsula but I will do that on my way back up 
Temp is 28 degrees

Watch this space.


----------



## rockape (May 14, 2018)

Whilst on a site  near Trpanj in Croatia came across a cassette cleaner called Camper clean, just press a button, slide cassette in and press again and it it all emptied for you.
It even rinses and adds chemicals for you.
All for free and no messing about.
Has anyone come across one before?
I was that impressed with it I took a picture which I will upload when I get back to the UK.

Heading to Pula for a few days tomorrow.


----------



## Byronic (May 14, 2018)

Beautiful area the Istrian Peninsular. Personally I found Pula to be touristy and
seemingly just a little too neat and tidy, full of foreigners, just like me. Last time 
I visited I stayed over a week at Autocamp Opatija Icici 200m from the sea landside 
of the coast road, peaceful even midsummer.

However this was when it was Yugoslavia! I can't imagine things have quietened
down since 1987. Was only allowed 30 days in Yugo as a tourist, but as a visitor 
you could at least get fuel discount vouchers. Camping outside of official sites ie required a 
permit from the local government offices, I was never troubled when occasionally
wilding, not enough m/homes around to be perceived as a problem, might be different
these days.


----------



## rockape (May 14, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Beautiful area the Istrian Peninsular. Personally I found Pula to be touristy and
> seemingly just a little too neat and tidy, full of foreigners, just like me. Last time
> I visited I stayed over a week at Autocamp Opatija Icici 200m from the sea landside
> of the coast road, peaceful even midsummer.
> ...


You are not allowed now to wild anywhere now , although I did about 4 times.
Spoke to a Brit who had been talking to an Austrian who had been caught wilding and been fined 3000 kuna, about £120.   BE WARNED.
I guess you are ok in a carpark, but now I won't risk it here now as I'm only going to be in Croatia for about another 5 days before crossing back into Slovenia and a leisurely 4/5 weeks to get back home.
Plan now from here is to head to lake Garda and then up towards the Brenner pass , missing Innsbruck and on to the Fatherland.


----------



## rockape (May 28, 2018)

It's been a long old trek and about three weeks from home now.
At the moment I'm at Merano on northern Italy and will stay for two nights here and maybe overnight in Vipitino before crossing thru Austria .
Coming down from the mountains from Fondo had to stop to let the brakes cool down as they were smelling and giving of a little smoke, or it may have been my  shreddies
Still hot but with a cool breeze .
Don't know how people can drag a shed around as we have pulled of to some remote places and seen some stunning places.


----------



## barryd (May 28, 2018)

rockape said:


> It's been a long old trek and about three weeks from home now.
> At the moment I'm at Merano on northern Italy and will stay for two nights here and maybe overnight in Vipitino before crossing thru Austria .
> Coming down from the mountains from Fondo had to stop to let the brakes cool down as they were smelling and giving of a little smoke, or it may have been my I shreddies
> Still hot but with a cool breeze .
> Don't know how people can drag a shed around as we have pulled of to some remote places and seen some stunning places.



If your into thrill seeking stop off at Mieders in Austria on the way over the Brenner.  Worlds longest Alpine Coaster. 

Brilliant!  I had a go on it (Two actually) a few years back.   You have to do it with no brakes though. 

[video=youtube;iqCkICXWdWI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqCkICXWdWI[/video]


----------



## rockape (May 28, 2018)

View from site in Morano towards Vipitino


----------

